

All social apps end up becoming content apps, or else. - rbedi
http://rajibedi.tumblr.com/post/31783309650/all-social-apps-end-up-becoming-content-apps-or-else

======
rbedi
May sound trivial, but if product decisions are based on the value of the data
they produce, the feature pipeline for a product could look a lot different.

